# Ramblefoot



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I just started reading this yesterday, and am half way through it already.
Ramblefoot by Ken Kaufman - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists

Written from the perspective of inside a wolf's head, the pack member's thoughts, desires, joys and fears, nobody here will not find this a compelling page turner! They laugh, love, plot, suffer in a way we could only guess at
before you were invited inside to observe.

If it's been too long since you enjoyed a good story, check it out,
I promise some solitary enjoyment of a good one, and a diversion for at least a couple of long cold nights of the season. 

My only regret will be it is only so long, and it will end!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

In the book, instead of alpha, the word "facet" is used, in a way I have never seen before. Enjoyable through the end, I won't spoil anything here, suffice it to say 
"a good read!"


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, always love getting tips on good books...


----------

